# Vista Grafikkartenfehler BC Code 117



## TobGod (11. September 2008)

Hi, also erstmal zur Vorgeschichte:

Ich habe mir vor ca. einer Woche einen neuen Rechner in Einzelteilen bestellt und den Rechner dann selber zusammengebaut. Danach habe ich Windows Vista Premium 32bit installiert. Der Rechner hat die folgenden Komponenten:

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3,17GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q
GraKa:      Saphirre HD 4870
Speicher:   G.Skill 2x2GB Pack 1066MHz 5-5-5-15
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 500GB
Netzteil:     Thermaltake 750W

Zu meinem Problem:

Vista läuft bedingungslos rund, habe noch nicht einen Absturz gehabt rein garnichts. Habe alle Treiber für die Hardware auf dem absolut neuesten Stand, BIOS war schon das neueste drauf. Unter Vista habe ich alle Updates bezogen inkl. Service Pack 1. Das Problem bestand aber auch schon bevor ich das Service Pack installiert hatte.


```
Beschreibung
Aufgrund eines Videohardwareproblems ist Windows nicht mehr voll funktionsfähig.

Problemsignatur
Problemereignisame:	LiveKernelEvent
Betriebsystemversion:	6.0.6001.2.1.0.768.3
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031

Dateien zur Beschreibung des Problems
WD-20080831-2153.dmp
sysdata.xml
Version.txt

 Temporäre Kopie dieser Dateien anzeigen
Warnung: Wenn das Problem durch einen Virus oder ein sonstiges Sicherheitsrisiko verursacht wurde, kann der Computer durch das Öffnen einer Kopie der Dateien beschädigt werden.

Weitere Informationen über das Problem
BCCode:	117
BCP1:	85180008
BCP2:	8E03104A
BCP3:	00000000
BCP4:	00000000
OS Version:	6_0_6001
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1
```

Das Problem tritt nur in Spielen auf, sonst nie. Es sind Spiele wie Crysis, Counter-Strike, Counterstrike Source und World of Warcraft. Weil es soviele verschiedene Games sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass er dasselbe Problem auch bei anderen grafikaufwendigen Games haben wird. Es äußert sich darin, dass urplötzlich der Bilschirm manchmal total zerhackt wird, also ganz viele Quadrate im Bild sind, oder der Bildschirm nurnoch braun ist, manchmal auch mit roten Streifen drauf. Der Sound hängt dann noch kurz nach und geht über in eine Endlosschleife. Kein Bluescreen, keine Fehler vom Spiel. Der Rechner kann nurnoch über den Reset-Knopf ins Leben zurück gerufen werden.

Wäre wirklich für jeden hilfreichen Tipp dankbar, ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass eine nagelneue Grafikkarte kaputt sein soll. Habe auch nichts im System übertaktet, obwohl die Komponenten alle gute Vorraussetzungen dafür mitbringen, was ja eigentlich heißt, dass sie im Normalbetrieb noch stabiler laufen. Die Temperaturen sind alle total in Ordnung, habe ein Thermaltake Soprano DX mit sehr gutem Luftdurchzug.

Also an alle Vista oder Hardware Pro's, meldet euch 

P.S.: Habe Memtest86 schon einige Stunden durchlaufen lassen, ohne Fehler.


----------



## Zvoni (11. September 2008)

Bin zwar kein Game-Experte und in Hardware kenn ich mich auch nicht unbedingt aus, aber für mich klingt das eher, als ob es die Grafik-Engine zerlegt hat. Zumal du ja auch geschrieben hast, dass bei "Nicht-Game"-Programmen (Office usw.?) alles sauber lauft.

Wenns ein "echtes" Hardware-Problem wäre, müsste auch Office dir den Bildschirm durcheinander würfeln.

Viele Games verwenden DirectX bzw. OpenGL (Frag mich jetzt nicht, welches Game was nutzt, ich kenne es halt einfach nur so).

Die Bezeichnung "LiveKernelEvent" ist auch eher ein Hinweis, dass es irgendwo im Kernel stinkt.

Hast du mal die DirectX-Tests laufen lassen? Hast du eventuell irgendwo eine dieser Optionen "Video-Hardware-Rendern" oder wie die Dinger heissen ein/ausgeschaltet?


*EDIT: Habe gerade nach BC Code 117 gegooglet. Bei fast allen hiess es: GraKa wahrscheinlich im Eimer wegen Überhitzung.*

http://board.raidrush.ws/archive/t-450661.html

Vorletzter Beitrag


----------



## TobGod (11. September 2008)

Hm was genau meinst du mit DirectX Test ? Solche Benchmarks ? Habe das komplette Catalyst Center nach einer Option "Video-Hardware-Rendern" abgesucht, nichts gefunden.


----------



## Zvoni (11. September 2008)

siehe mein EDIT im vorherigen Post.


----------



## TobGod (11. September 2008)

Ja habe den Post in dem anderen Forum vollständig gelesen, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Grafikkarte zu heiß wird. Das Catalyst Center zeigt mir eine GPU Temperatur von 68°C an, was für eine 4870 absolut nicht heiß ist. Ich habe gelesen dass diese Grafikkarten ruhig 90° heiß werden dürfen. Wie du schon sagtest, wenn sie kaputt wäre, müsste ich doch auch in anderen Anwedungen Grafikfehler erhalten ?


----------



## Zvoni (11. September 2008)

hmmm, ich habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass die neueren GraKa's ne eigene zusätzliche Stromversorgung haben. Schon gecheckt?

Ansonsten: Hast du die Möglichkeit, die GraKa in einen anderen Rechner zu stopfen, und dort testen, ob der Fehler auftaucht? Weil falls ja, ist die GraKa dann zu 99% futsch.


----------



## TobGod (11. September 2008)

Ja die GraKa hat zwei zusätzliche 6-pin PCIe Stromanschlüsse, die auch eingesteckt sind. Habe das gerade nochmal mit Counterstrike probiert, also bei hohen Auflösungen sprich 1680x1050 stürzt der Rechner nach ca. 5min ab. Die Temperatur bleibt aber bei 69°C also die GraKa wird nicht zu heiß. Ich mein Counter-strike ist ja nun auch nicht gerade aufwendig. Bei niedrigen Auflösungen also so 1280x800 hält sich das ganze länger, die Temperatur bleibt bei 68°C. Die GPU Auslastung ist in beiden Fällen bei ca. 60%. Kann die leider nicht an einem anderem Rechner testen. Vielleicht sollte ich mal Windows XP installieren und schauen ob das damit läuft ?


----------



## Zvoni (11. September 2008)

Yo, XP installen ist eine Option. Wenn die Kiste wieder abkachelt, ist es definitiv ein Hardware-Problem.

Hast du ne andere GraKa, die du einbauen kannst? Wenns mit der nämlich keine Probs gibt, dann weisste ja woran du bist.


----------



## TobGod (12. September 2008)

So habe jetzt Windows XP drauf und habe gerade probehalber mal 2 Stunden am Stück Counter-Strike gespielt  Naja nicht ein einziger Absturz. Werde morgen auch die anderen Games testen. Was mich an der ganzen Sache richtig aufregt ist, dass man unmengen an Geld für Hardware ausgibt, es aber keine ausgereifte Software, sprich Vista, gibt, die damit umgehen kann. Da hat man eine Grafikkarte mit DirectX 10.1 und kann nur auf 9 spielen. Das seltsame ist ja, dass Bekannte auch Vista haben und bei denen laufen die Spiele alle einwandfrei, kann mir da echt nicht weiterhelfen..


----------

